# فرصة شقة للبيع من السادس من اكتوبر بسعر مميز



## محمدعراقي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان:114116
شقة للبيع مساحتها 82متر عبارة عن 3 غرف نـوم و ريسـيبشـن+مطبـخ 
حمـام+بلكونـه
	نصف تشطيب
 دور رابع ... تطل على شارع عرضه 20متر وحديقة بوسط الشارع 
	بلكونة مقفلة حديد وتم تركيب باب حديد لباب الشقه
	مدخل العمارة فاخر جدا و سلالام رخام
المطلوب:130الف جنية كاش 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

